# Spain?



## suesam (Nov 16, 2010)

We want to take our boys to Europe January 2012. They will both be in college so will have time off of school and we would like to do 10-12 days in a spanish speaking country. They have both had some spanish and ds1 will be studying abroad in MX next semester so am hoping he will be speaking spanish pretty well by then.  We love big cities. We also realize the weather is not going to be fabulous...but much better than Iowa!  I was thinking  of spending  the entire time in Spain....possibly Barcelona. Looks like there would be enough to do even if the weather is not spectacular?  I am just starting to research so will take any and all suggestions or opinions on a great trip plan! 

Thanks so much. 
Sue


----------



## alanmj (Nov 16, 2010)

suesam said:


> We want to take our boys to Europe January 2012. They will both be in college so will have time off of school and we would like to do 10-12 days in a spanish speaking country. They have both had some spanish and ds1 will be studying abroad in MX next semester so am hoping he will be speaking spanish pretty well by then.  We love big cities. We also realize the weather is not going to be fabulous...but much better than Iowa!  I was thinking  of spending  the entire time in Spain....possibly Barcelona. Looks like there would be enough to do even if the weather is not spectacular?  I am just starting to research so will take any and all suggestions or opinions on a great trip plan!
> 
> Thanks so much.
> Sue



I love Barcelona - my favourite city in Europe, and I know many of them.

I've been there in January - not nice. Cold, wet, windy.

Go south, think about Granada and Sevilla, and also onto the beaches if you can stand drunken English eating fish and chips... Or try the Algarve in Portugal... Fewer drunken English... a rather a more up-class drunken English on wine and tapas...


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 17, 2010)

With 10-12 days, you could combine Barcelona and the Costa del Sol area, where you could day trip to Grenada, Ronda, and Gibraltar.  Barcelona was my favorite city in Spain.  I can't comment on the weather at that time of year, but I've been to many other northern European cities in the cold, damp winter - and still found them enjoyable to tour.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2010)

We also love Barcelona, but in Winter, we'd probably go for Costa del Sol. Malaga area, Seville, Granada, and vicinity. There will be plenty for everyone to do. Spanish, but not too much for the non Spanish speakers. If you want to go somewhere else, the trains are fast and frequent. Gibraltar and Tangier Morocco are viable day-trips. For bad weather days, there are museums and just going to the marketplaces, interacting with local people. Spain, anyplace, at any season is a great experience. 'Specially compared to Iowa in January- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

Airfares should be pretty reasonable compared to summer, too.

Jim Ricks


----------



## suesam (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! So the research begins.....
I really want to make this trip special. Ds1 is very adventurous and will probably do trips like this on his own but DS2 is not. I really want to get him out of his comfort zone to see some another part of the world. I am really excited because it really may be our last trip, just the four of us,  before girlfriends, wives and kids. DH and I have been to Europe only once, London, and absolutely loved it. Seriously, living in Iowa the diversity and culture is pretty darned limited so I just feel a real need to get out occasionally and see the world!!!!!!!!!!  

I am going to start my Costa De Sol research today! Starting from scratch here! 

Sue


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 17, 2010)

*Suesam*

We are going to Barcelona, Costa del Sol (timeshare trade) and Madrid in May. Seems to be lots to see in southern Spain. I am also using Slowtravel and Tripadvisor for lots of help. Good luck. Planning is the fun part, isnt it?


----------



## Pompey Family (Nov 22, 2010)

alanmj said:


> I love Barcelona - my favourite city in Europe, and I know many of them.
> 
> I've been there in January - not nice. Cold, wet, windy.
> 
> Go south, think about Granada and Sevilla, and also onto the beaches if you can stand drunken English eating fish and chips... Or try the Algarve in Portugal... Fewer drunken English... a rather a more up-class drunken English on wine and tapas...



Don't forget the drunken Irish, just as bad as the English, and the Scots and the Welsh.....

Besides, come January they will all be few and far between anyway.


----------



## Conan (Nov 22, 2010)

Barcelona is a wonderful city, and (weather-permitting) it's ideal for walking/wandering/admiring the cityscape. Anyway I'd rather be in Barcelona than off-season at a beachy town on the southern coast. 

You didn't mention Madrid. It's a giant metropolis, so it doesn't invite wandering the way Barcelona does. But I think its climate is more temperate in winter (you should check this) and it has the Prado Museum and other world-class sites.

Another possibility is Sevilla (Seville), but maybe not for a full week. There's the cathedral, the cuisine, and authentic flamenco clubs. 

By the way, you do need to be savvy walking around especially in Barcelona and Seville. There's a significant chance you may be targeted by a pickpocket or purse/fannypack snatch. Don't let that stop you, but do invest in a money belt.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 22, 2010)

If you are going in winter, I would also consider the Baleric Islands out in the Med, for at least part of the trip.  You might find a timeshare there, too.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 23, 2010)

In January I would definitely head south to the Costa Del Sol. There are two MVCI resorts and you will find that availability on II will be good for a 2 bed or even 3 bed unit. 

However it is Jan and getting to Granada over the mountains you will encounter snow in the higher elevations. It is a ski area up in the Sierra.

The weather can be unpredictable but will be warmer than Barcelona and Majorca. 

It is out of season so it will be very quiet and many places may be closed for their winter refurb but you will still find restaurants and bars that will be open.

Both MVCI resorts have indoor facilities - swimming pools and Spas.

If you go to Majorca then the MVCI resort is built around a Marriott Hotel and has two Golf Courses. There is also a SPA which is one of the best in a Marriott that I have visited. It has a thermal heated pool which is in and out doors and a holistic spa area with saunas, steam rooms and lost more besides.

We will be in the MVCI Marbella Beach resort in Jan 2011 - we were there for the last two Januarys. Weather is always a mixed bag but we always have a great time.


----------

